# Dateien per POST Request an PHP Script senden



## Benzol (17. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute,
bin über google auf diese Seite gestoßen. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen.
Ich versuche ein Applet zu programmieren, welches Bilddateien vor dem Upload kleinrechnet und dann an den Webserver schickt, genauer gesagt an ein PHP-Script, welches die Bilder annimmt und dann speichert.

Der PHP-Teil ist kein Problem... das kann ich. Ich habe es auch schon geschafft, einen einfachen POST-Request zu senden, nur mit Parametern. Das Script hat diese angenommen und weiterbearbeitet.
Jetzt habe ich nach meinen Suchen erfahren, das ich die Bilder wohl Bitweise zerlegen muss und dann an den Stream anhängen muss.

Ich habe in einem anderen Forum einen Link zu dieser http://www.devx.com/Java/Article/17679/1954 seite bekommen, wo es eine Klasse für einfache POST Request gibt.

Mein kleines Problem liegt jetzt in der implementieren dieser Klasse... ich bin wirklich noch nicht allzu Fit auf diesem Gebiet. Ich habe meinem Projekt die Datei hinzugefügt und möchte dann, wie im Beispiel auf der Seite gezeigt, auf die ClientHttpRequest Klasse zugreifen. Er sagt mir aber


> bad class file: C:\Programme\Java\JDK1.5.0_04\bin\ImageUpload\src\ClientHttpRequest.java
> file does not contain class ClientHttpRequest
> Please remove or make sure it appears in the correct subdirectory of the classpath.


Ich kann damit nicht wirklich etwas anfagen. In hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Wenn Ihr meint, das ich das eigentlich garnicht brauche, dann gebt mir bitte Informationen darüber, wie ich so eine Datei an einen Stream anhänge und das Script sie annehmen kann. Ich beiße mir jetzt seit 2 Tagen die Zähne daran aus... und ich würde echt gerne weiter kommen, wobei ich nun schon soweit bin. Das ist das letzte, was ich noch nicht hinbekommen habe. Ich zähle auf euch!  :wink:


----------



## Benzol (22. Feb 2006)

Habe eine passende Lösung gefunden. Hier findet man sie.


----------



## Pumpkin (5. Aug 2006)

Tut mir leid, dass ich das ausgrabe, aber ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich in dem PHP-Skript aus dem Beispiel auf die POST-Variable zugreife, denn wenn ich $_POST ausgeben lasse per print_r, ist $_POST leer.


----------

